# No Live Playing



## robgb (Jun 18, 2019)

"There's no live playing on either of the Chucky scores, except maybe if I'm playing a little guitar..." -Joseph LoDuca


----------



## Henu (Jun 19, 2019)

To be honest, that was actually rather fresh-sounding compared to many other soundtracks nowadays done without live players. And it' six years old, which doesn't really show in the sample quality! 
As a fan of the series, I love the idea how LoDuca stays faithful to the original feeling as well.

Besides, it's not that he _can't_ pull of stuff with live players. He's definitely one of the most awesome horror composers ever, especially for what it comes to mimicking different clichés and having a tongue-in-cheek hidden pretty much everywhere- just like in the good horror movies you should do, if you ask me.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 19, 2019)

robgb said:


> "There's no live playing on either of the Chucky scores, except maybe if I'm playing a little guitar..." -Joseph LoDuca



LoDuca is such a pro. Where did you get the quote, by the way?


----------



## robgb (Jun 19, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> LoDuca is such a pro. Where did you get the quote, by the way?


From an interview in the Scored to Death podcast.


----------

